# Looking for graphic design vacancy in Dubai or Abu Dhabi



## britexpat09

Just wondering if anyone knows of any graphic design jobs in Abu Dhabi or Dubai for a friend that is already living in the Emirates...any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## zacked

try dubizzle dot com <<< lots of graphic designer jobs in there


----------

